# failed POST on E4500 Gigabyte 945GCM s2c



## thepacifist (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi ppl,
I need help OCing my E4500 (stock cooling) on a Gigabyte 945GCM s2c.

I have it overclocked now on 2.42 (220 x11). However, no matter what I try, I can't push it past it. Tried upping the Vcore to 1.45V but no luck. 


System details are here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920133

Plz tell me what Im doing wrong. Let me know if you guys need to know anything else.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just because it won't go higher, doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong. All hardware has limits.


----------



## thepacifist (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I have it now OC'ed to 2.97 GHz. 
The trick (atleast for my system) was to increase Vcore first and then overclock, find a stable point, and reduce Vcore then. 

I upped Vcore to 1.37 initially. Alse needed to up FSB voltage one notch. Thereafter OC stabilized at 2.87G and Vcore brought down to 1.35. CPU-Z reports Vcore of 1.312V. 
Latest here. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922348

Now, when I try taking it past the current setting, it fails to detect my SATA DVD drive at POST. I've tried upping Vcore too but to no avail. 
Has anyone encountered such a situation before?

EDIT : Oh and stock cooling has been changed to Coolermaster Hyper212 Plus. That was the only decent aftermarket heatsink available here. In an hour of Prime95 torture test, the max is 45 deg. celsius as reported by Coretemp


----------



## thepacifist (Jan 1, 2010)

Prime95 tested successful for 2hr 29m.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Take care with those voltages the maximum rated voltage for the E4500 is 1.5v but many dont like it above 1.45v you will drastically limit the CPU's life.

With Prime95 to ensure a solid overclock it needs to be run for 12hr minimal.

Also what are your temps underload, for the E4500 its maximum operating temp is 50c-55c depending on the CPU.


----------



## thepacifist (Jan 1, 2010)

The voltage is at 1.35V.
With Pime95 running for 2hr30min, the temperature stabilized at 44.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

When increasing the FSB to increase CPU clock speed after a certain amount of increase you will need to bump up the FSB voltage by 1 notch.
Most cases a PC wont boot if the FSB has be overclocked by 25mhz-40mhz


----------



## thepacifist (Jan 1, 2010)

Aus_Karlos said:


> When increasing the FSB to increase CPU clock speed after a certain amount of increase you will need to bump up the FSB voltage by 1 notch.
> Most cases a PC wont boot if the FSB has be overclocked by 25mhz-40mhz


Exactly!
Stock FSB was 200. Without experimenting a lot, I could see that it wouldn't POST beyond 220 on stock voltages.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well your doing pretty good for an "E" series CPU (In my opinion). My E6750 @ 2.66ghz had trouble going over 3ghz as well and wounld'n't POST at 3.12ghz.
I believe you need to drop your RAM frequency slightly and try again.
You can make up for the frequency loss when it come to tightening the Timings.


----------

